# Anyone had any dealings with.......



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Farringtons Coloured Horses???

Am just interested in hearing if anyone has had any dealings with them or know anyone who has? Thanks


----------



## maz1968-1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Farringtons are run by Dani and Richard, who are very nice people and for dealers they are extreamly honest. We have had a fab mare from them and she was exactly as described. Dani realy makes sure the horse and rider are a good match for each other. She welcomes friends and instructors, and dosnt mind how amny times you try the same horse. I would recomend them and would buy from them again but avoid Irish Cobs who are in the same area


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Thank you! They have a little mare on there who I think would be ideal for my daughter but also big enough for me  

I am going to give them a ring later, was abit worried as am several hundred miles away and wanted a independant view of them. 

Oooooh am quite excited now


----------

